
Pixar Makes Painterly CG: New Research Could Change The Look of Their Films - protomyth
http://www.cartoonbrew.com/cgi/pixar-makes-painterly-cg-new-research-could-change-the-look-of-their-films-95205.html
======
sdegutis
This looks really cool.

Related: When are we going to return to 2D games like Super Metroid?

